# A Market for 1 : 22,5



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Startet playing round with two Faller/Pola market stalls and a Gn15 vegetable wagon. 
A market with a railraod supply line behind it.










These kits come with an incredible nummber of details, like scales, handpainted resin sacks, cheeseloaf or fruit





















Faller / Pola is suffering from an insolvenvy at the moment. so now might be the the last chance, to buy their kits,
before they possibly disappear from the market for ever.

Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Isn't that Ma Bates behind the cheese counter? You know, Norman's mom...


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

No, it´s Susie Creamcheese. You know, Frank Zappa..... 

As a matter of fact, it´s a Japanese figure from one of those body snatcher movies. 
- The mad Cheesomaniac - 

Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Juergen, enjoyed the model and the obscure Zappa reference!


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

All joking aside, thanks for the "heads up!" Those are some very nice kits and the detailing is excellent! It would be a shame if they would no longer be available.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

It was stated that the bankruptcy of Faller was the same as US chapter 11 Vs a 7, and thus operation continues. 

Somehow, the Zappa reference now has me listening to early Laurie Anderson.....don't ask how my mind works.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

The Zappa - Anderson connection would be guitarist Adrian Belew..


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

OK Folks, I will hire a busker for my market, to sing some Zappa & Laurie Anderson. 

Meanwhile I found a nice ´35 Chevrolet 1 1 /2 Ton Sedan Delivery 










Still have to Germanize it slightly, even if I doubt, that there were any Chevies around over here. 
Might have to call it an Opel Blitz 

Muella models in the US offer a very detailed fruit stand with a grocer / farmer made from resin 
the figure cn be seen in the first two pictures of this thread. 










I fear, the market place will get larger than I intended. 

Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

So...does this mark the opening of a new section of Fritz's Gn15 bookshelf line? And what was with the black background in the first 
pics? ...now opening `the midnight market'? 

I have long intended to include a 'market' or 'fair' section on my own layout; towards this end I have kept an eye out for suitable 
vendor figures and products. Most of what I've found so far is from Lemax, though there have been other items, most notably 
a 1/25ish figurine of a guy selling vegetables from a roadside stand. I will say, though that the detail parts are not cheap, at 
least on EBAY.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Obviously, those first photos were from a black market.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dave F on 04 Oct 2009 09:09 PM 
The Zappa - Anderson connection would be guitarist Adrian Belew.. 

Who lives here in town, the circle is complete!

To market to market to buy a fat hen.....


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

A Black market? Not a bad idea. Must get or build/bash me some suitable figures. this one is from GB, 
but not quite in scale. 










Yes, you can spend a fortune on details. But you can make a lot yourself as well. Made these vegetables 
from a finer grade of plaster of paris in simple latex moulds. 










If you look around, there is plenty of everyday material in your garden or kitchen, which you can use as masters. 
Pepper for apples or oranges, berries, spices. ..... 

Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone ever find a good way to model sugar beets in 1:22? These were hauled by many of the _schmalspurbahnen_.......


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

So where do you find them:?

John


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Here:http://www.buntbahn.de/modellbau/vi...mp;start=0" target=_blank> http://www.buntbahn.de/fotos/data/6...1.jpg%20 

Marcel Ackle from Switzerland made some in 2004. The same year, somebody offered 100 beets for 13,50 Euro, but nobody bought them 

This solution from the same year does look quite convincing as well http://www.bahndachs.ch/foto/21090405.jpg%20l
Simple dry catfood. 

Mr. Baumann from Neustadt Aisch offered a wagon load made from Molit, a kind of lighweight resin: http://www.wuff.net/fido/pics/Zucherr1.jpg 

All pictures found in this (German) Thread: http://www.buntbahn.de/modellbau/vi...mp;start=0 

Have Fun 


Fritz / Juergen


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.buntbahn.de/fotos/data/6..._ben01.jpg 

Liked the pitchfork...and the detailing on the wheelbarrow.

http://www.bahndachs.ch/foto/21090405.jpg 

Where is the rest of the train? Or failing that, the farm?

http://www.wuff.net/fido/pics/Zucherr1.jpg 

An attractive young gal in a not overly long dress riding a freight car full of sugar beets? 
Hmmm...there be a story there.

http://www.buntbahn.de/modellbau/vi...mp;start=0

Don't read or speak German, but it looks like that thread saw a *lot* of posts. 


So...Fritz's Gn15 pike has the caverns or mine (apparently under control of the Chaos Dwarves 
and littered with lost luggage), the Fiddle Yard (where the train crews are seranaded by the 
clowns), and a veggie market? Seem to be missing a few sections here...


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

The rabbit! I love the rabbit in the middle of all that!


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

It's a hare.

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Hossenpfeffer ???


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Well, Hossenpfeffer sounds like pepper for trousers. Hasenpfeffer would be the correct spelling, although my hare, made in 1959, does not really like to hear of that cooking receipt. 

Rabbits only come in white and are callled Harvey most of the time. At least in those circles where I earn my living occasionally. 












Returning to modelling of details, vegetable or fruit. One of the trees in front of my house carries these berries at the moment. Might go trough as red pinapples, giant tomatoes or dwarf pumkins. Maybe I use some, to make a latex rubber mould. 











We don´t fire up a loco, if we only have to bring a single wagon load in. We use EPL, the Elephant Power Liga. It´s a 3 Ft. shortline, actually only two feet long at the moment. But handspiked code 250 steel rail (Made in Germany by miha-modell) on Ozark tie plates and African hardwood sleepers.(Meranti wood) We can´t escape Gobalism. 

Have Fun 

Friz / Juergen


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the tips on the beets. The problem with cat food will be keeping my four cats out of it!


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

I suspect, most of our readers have no idea, what a surgar beet looks like in real life.. They are not sold at the supermarket, so you seldom stumble over one. Around this time of the year, all over Germany the sugar beet harvesting campains are going on for about 6-8 weeks. 










Until about 1960 the farmers brought the harvest to the next station, very often of a narrow gauge line, and loaded them via a ramp into open wagons. In some areas transport of agricultural producs was the main reason to built narrow gauge lines in remote, underdeveloped areas more than hundred years ago. Today most transport is done on the roads. 










One of the museum lines over here, the Selfkantbahn, does a sugarbeet loading reinactment every year. In the above picture, they are using a standard gauge gondola on a Meter Gauge Rollwagen. You can imagine, until 50 or 60 years ago, they delivered the harvest with horse drawn vehicles. 

Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Posted By Fritz on 05 Oct 2009 02:25 AM 

OK Folks, I will hire a busker for my market, to sing some Zappa & Laurie Anderson. 

Meanwhile I found a nice ´35 Chevrolet 1 1 /2 Ton Sedan Delivery 










Still have to Germanize it slightly, even if I doubt, that there were any Chevies around over here. 
Might have to call it an Opel Blitz...







Don't worry about that Fritz!!! 
There were plenty of these arround in Europe during the 30th's as Europe was great for export of vehicles for commercial and miltary purposes (I believe they were cheaper as the European brands).
Chevrolet had production plants in Southeampton (UK), Warswaw (Poland) and in Germany in Berlin-Wittenau and Berlin-Borsigwalde (until 1931 in Berlin, until 1939 in Poland). 
Ford owned big plants in Sweden, France and Germany ( Ford Werke AG in Koln) and even Buick settled in Germany and Poland until WW2 started. Also Dodges and Studebakers were common.
Ford stayed as the last until 1942 (when America joined WW2) and produced many vehicles for the German Wehrmacht (the Ford G917T and Ford V3000 were almost as widely used as the Opel Blitz). 

Look for pictures of these 'European Americans':
Ford: http://www.autogallery.org.ru/gfordde.htm
Cevrolet: http://www.autogallery.org.ru/pchevy.htm
Buick: http://www.autogallery.org.ru/buick.htm



Paul

EDIT: This might intrest you; a 1936 Chevrolet Deluxe Car Export Sales Folder (German Language) on Ebay:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1936...Literature


http://forum.axishistory.com/viewtopic.php?f=47&t=114231&start=75


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi, 

Thanks for the link to European US-Cars. I knew, that they send Ford T and TTs in parts to Germany and assembled them in Berlin in the 20ies. 
The local market was protected with customs and taxes against foreign products. Mainly small delivery trucks and pickups were built. Only few of the richer people could afford a private car in those days. 

One of my grandfathers had a medium seized farm in the Berlin area. They had steam driven ploughs, but no lorries or private cars. They used horse drawn vehicles for transportation of agricultural products or to drive to church on Sundays. The first motor car was used at the farm in 1958, long after most of the land had been sozialized (Russian sector) 

So for my market I can imagine a single beaten up Ford lorry or pickup. That´s why I plan a 15 or 30 inch estate railroad line for it. 










This market projekt is growing larger than I intended. 

Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------

